# Freshmen in college and desperate



## College_Kid998 (Jan 1, 2014)

I am a freshmen in college and I have been dealing with IBS and all the symptoms to go along with it since sophomore year in high school (abdominal pain, bloating, gas, diarrhea, acid reflux, etc.) I am only eighteen and I already feel like so much of my life has been taken from me because of this debilitation illness. I have seen countless doctors and two different GI specialists and taken just about every med in the books and nothing has ever really helped much. The only thing thats helped a little has been nortryptyline 30 mg at bedtime to blunt sensitivity in the gut so I wouldn't have diarrhea in the mornings. I was recently diagnosed with SIBO (small intestinal bacterial overgrowth) and it came out positive. I've had every other test (fructose intolerance, celiac, stool, urine, blood sample, etc.) which all came out negative. I was prescribed Xifaxan to knock out the excess bacteria in my system and even after a 20 day course it still didn't do much and my symptoms came right back. I am know on another 20 day course under my doctor's supervision to see if this time it will help. I am on my 12th day again and im STILL having sever gas and bloating. This never seems to go away no matter how much I try. Living with IBS and trying to make due has been seriously difficult on my mental health and just getting by at school and my social life. I also have Generalized Anxiety Disorder as well as OCD which only amplifies my pain and the anxiety makes it so much worse. I see a therapist and do relaxation exercises and deep breathing but that only does so much. I also have a history of depression and my IBS has made me question if will I ever get better and if I will ever have a normal life. If anyone has any suggestions please let me know. I've pretty much run out of options and the only thing left if these antibiotics don't work is a colonoscopy and thats it. Any hope I had has just about run out. This illness has been the biggest test of my strength and willpower but I don't know if I have any left. Again, please help if you can. I'm pretty desperate.


----------



## AngieA (Mar 19, 2014)

Heya Seth,

I'm also a college freshman, and I'm turning 19 this May. I was diagnosed with IBS-D just a little bit after my 16th birthday. I was in the nurse's office twice or three times a week, with pain so bad that my back would cramp and my knees would curl up towards my stomach. I just joined this support group, after my fifth attack in biology lab this month.Living in the dorms with IBS is difficult, all of my friends know about me, because my attacks happen so often, and come so strongly, that there's just no hiding my pain. When I was working a job last semster, My boss almost called an ambulance when I fell over with sudden IBS cramps.But, The people around me are accepting. Yes, I have a debilitating disorder, but my friends love me, my boss understands me, and my teachers are more than happy to help me succed, even though my attendance is a huge issue. I'm going in for a colonoscopy next month, and I guess what I'm trying to say is, I'm scared, I've been scared for a long time, but this ISN'T "just in our heads" like some people say, and there IS hope! If you let people know, you'll be suprised at how understanding they can be, even if you just use general terms, like "allergy triggers." I have attacks multiple times in a week, but my life is still a good one. I go out on dates, I go to parties, and I manage to get [most] of my homework done. and If I do have an attack in public, my friends know what's happening, and are always there to help.Talk to the people in your life, because they can be you're best pillar! In addition, I wanted to suggest some simple diet stuff that I tried. I know that IBS is different for everyone, but maybe we have some similar triggers? one of the first things I left out of my diet was milk. i still have cheese and yougurt and stuff on ocassion, but for the most part, I'm dairy free! some of my favorite alternatives are chocolate almond milk, and frozen yougurt or gellatio (instead of ice cream). I also cut out caffine, soy protien products, alcohol (I did love to party!) and soda. Then, when I went to my GI specialist a few weeks ago, she added Gluten to my list. right at the moment, I'm trying to thrive on veggies, nuts, beans, corn, potatoes, and lean meats like fish and chicken. The dining hall contract that I have makes choosing the right food difficult sometimes, but salads never hurt! It's exausting and frustrating to have such a limited diet, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed! I did see a decrease in my attacks after I cut out caffine and dairy, so maybe it may work..... who knows? I use a heat pad over my hips to ease my muscles out of cramps when I get a bad attack, and I curl up on my side, and pull my knees up (like the fetal position) which helps with some of the gas. Anyway, I would love to keep rambling, but I dunno if any of this helps or not. Just know that you're not alone! I was so scared to show others my weakness, but when I couldn't hide it anymore, It made all of the difference in my life to find out that peoiple would accept me anyway! so yeah, My intestines are loud and proud, I might as well be too.


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

College sucked for me...all of it. But, it does not have to be that way for you. Find nice people you can be friends with and tell them that you need to take things

easy. Sharing with people helps a bit. Many people around me understand. I told some people at work too. Its okay. At least people don't suspect that

I am a junkie when I get a little slow due to poor sleep or don't eat much sometimes.

I suggest that you DO NOT mention anything about mental issues to anyone though. Not everyone is the same, but people might be nice to you when you have

cancer and such, but will run away when you mention mental health. A lot of people have a foolish attitude towards mental health. Lets see how much they will
be laughing when they get a 20-30 day illness or even a chronic one.

Don't worry about the bozos, try to live and enjoy as much as you can.


----------

